# looking for recipe in rachel ray magazine



## letscook (Mar 27, 2010)

I gave the last 2 issues that i had gotten of rachael ray magazine away and forgot to get a recipe out. Hope someone can help.  it was either in this months or last.  
I think it was a quiche or frittata ??  The ingredients were, eggs, bacon, asparagus, pepper jack cheese. Went and got the ingredients and then went to make it and couldn't find the recipe then realize it was in one of those magazines.  thanks


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't get Rachael's magazine.  However, you might be able to recognize it if you search through her magazine's website:  Every Day with Rachael Ray magazine Official Website


----------

